# Rolled Sushi(Tenaki Zushi)



## naoko (Aug 25, 2009)

How to make Japanese Hand Rolled Sushi(Tenaki Zushi). I have made easy step to make your own with the family. During the summer vacation, kids love to make this with there friends. Once you get the hang of making your own, you can use others ingredients that you may want to try your self. 

Ingredients:

☆ sushi rice, cooked with 2cup
☆ 10-15 sheet toasted seaweed(Nori)
☆ 5 slice tuna, cut into 12strips
☆ 5 slice salmon, cut into 12strips
☆ 3 tbsp salmon eggs
☆ 1 cucumber cut into 8cm length
☆ rolled omelet, cooked with 3eggs and cut into 12strips

*and your favorite ingredients*

Direction:

1. Make sushi rice.
2. Place the “Nori” square diagonally in your left hand.
3. Place the your favorite ingredients over the rice on top of the nori.
4. Fold the edgesof the nori into form a cone shaped roll.

This recipes is made for 2~3 people. There you have it. Any questions on this recipe, please feel free to message me.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well now, I love sushi and I must tell you that I tried yor recipe and it was fast and easy and very tasty. Kudo's to you for a great recipe !!!!

You must send more in. Do you have anymore ? :lips:


----------



## naoko (Aug 25, 2009)

Hiya petalsandcoco,
Thanks for the feed back, I will be adding more Sushi Recipes after I finish work today.


----------



## cookingeek (Aug 23, 2009)

I will try you recipe tonite !

Btw, do you know how to make 'Tamago' ?


----------



## naoko (Aug 25, 2009)

HIya cookingeek, Do you mean Rolled Egg(Tamago).. If this is it, let me know I can post how to make this.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I believe you mean 'temaki', not tenaki; 'te' meaning hand, and 'maki', meaning roll; ie, 'hand roll'. 

This is a fun party way to make sushi; you can get everyone to make their own. 

When you say 'sushi rice' - do you season it? When I make rice for sushi, I make a mixture of mirin, rice wine vinegar, kombu and sugar, and cook that to a syrup. Then, when the rice is cooked, that syrup gets cut/folded into the cooked rice for flavor, and to add some stickiness to the rice so it will be more workable. I also understand that was one of the ways the Japanese used to preserve their rice and fish!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Preserving fish with acidified rice is still done, albeit it's not so popular these days. In Kyoto, sushi rice is generally a good deal more acidic than you're likely used to, because in the West we always get Tokyo-style sushi (the dish we eat was invented in Tokyo), and it does indeed preserve slightly: the fish is slightly "cooked" in the same way that ceviche is slightly "cooked" by the acid.

Yes, sushi rice always has seasoning, but the precise ingredients and proportions are somewhat contested (and in some cases held secret by this or that sushi chef -- those guys get oddly worked up about thing like this).

The big trick for those outside Japan to learn about making sushi of all kinds is that 99% of the art lies in the rice. If you get that right, the rest is fabulously simple (unless you're shooting for high-end perfection, which is a whole 'nother thing): you just slap stuff on rice, and roll it if you like. But the rice is complicated and tedious and time-consuming.

Basically the deal is that you make steamed rice with some combination of ingredients (like your list: mirin, vinegar, sugar, etc.). Then you toss it in a drying bowl (usually wooden) while fanning it. This polishes the rice, and dries it a bit, yet keeps the interior of each grain moist. Then these grains can be manipulated by hand without simply squashing them, and they can be formed into things like nigiri (rice balls).

I leave the details to people who want to debate them.


----------



## trifoilum (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for the recipe for Naoko  I wonder how big this is?
and to ChrisLehrer, wow, more details! Thanks!
I think most rice will taste good with that ingredients , but sushi / Japanese rice really has a good, sticky texture.

And yes, from what I've watched they seem so....secretive. It's like, family recipe here and there?


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

the only sushi I've ever made is a philadelphia roll...got the ingredients from a local asian market...

nori
medium grain rice
salmon 
cream cheese


its mmm mmm delicious, and that medium grain rice is the stickiest rice I've ever messed with.

we layed the nori out on a bamboo mat used for rolling the sushi, covered the square with the rice and layed slivers of cream cheese and salmon towards the bottom then rolled. sliced it into little rolls then covered it lightly with some random asian sauce that I cant remember the name of.. it was awesome! You should definately try a philly roll if you havent gotten a chance yet.


----------



## miyassushi (Aug 26, 2010)

Yum!


----------



## brusselsprouts (Aug 29, 2010)

Mmmm, thanks for this! I just learned how to make sushi as well and it's soooo much fun. I put cucumber, carrots, avocado, and mango slices in mine, they were delicious. have fun


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Last night I made Tempura Soft Shell Crab Maki:

Nori

Sushi Rice

Tempura fried soft shell crab cut into pieces with the legs separate

Avocado

lettuce leaves

green onion strips

I roll it so that the legs stick out from either end. After slicing the pieces with the legs are placed vertically

with the rest shingled in front. A very dramatic presentation but simple........


----------



## jessejames (Aug 9, 2010)

might be a stupid question but are sushi rice and sweet rice the same thing?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not stupid.  Not the same thing.

Not, not, not,

BDL


----------



## anderson01 (Sep 8, 2010)

any tips for rolling sushis? My sushis always come out being too thick


----------

